# push rom updates via repo - possible?



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I have recently been playing around with some different things and got to wondering, would it be possible to create a system to update roms via repo?

I'm not talking about version upgrades, but minor features and bug fixes.

What would be some limitations of doing this?

I am no programmer, and this thread is for nothing more than my own curiosity as it seems to me it would be a huge bandwidth saver to just push small updates vs large zips


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

That would be nice. You can push app update as long as the app doesn't share a UserID with the system.

Pretty much same limits the market has.

...but if you find a work around please share the entire community would be greatful


----------



## CraigL (Jun 17, 2011)

I guess I was looking at it from more of a system level.

It seems to me that updates to roms would be much simpler to the user than having to wipe with each update. I would think that once changes were made that they could be pushed to the device, remove the older code and go on without wiping. Granted this would be more works on the devs end.

Again, I am no dev (this is just a discussion) , i just feel that things can be streamlined a bit.


----------

